# Missing Duck Hunters?



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I received a report, from a friend, that said 2 divers hunters have be missing since yesterday. The report stated that they went out of Metro Beach. I have not been able to find out anything more. Anyone in here aware of this going on?


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

DecoySlayer said:


> I received a report, from a friend, that said 2 divers hunters have be missing since yesterday. The report stated that they went out of Metro Beach. I have not been able to find out anything more. Anyone in here aware of this going on?


Praying for safe return


----------



## kbar (Aug 12, 2009)

Click on Detroit is reporting they are a father and son from Monroe. There car and trailer were found in the lot but no sign of them. They have been missing since last night. With that strong north wind yesterday they shouldn't have gone out. Hope they are found alright but it does not look good.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

kbar said:


> Click on Detroit is reporting they are a father and son from Monroe. There car and trailer were found in the lot but no sign of them. They have been missing since last night. With that strong north wind yesterday they shouldn't have gone out. Hope they are found alright but it does not look good.


Duck hunting can be a very dangerous sport, we all must take care when going out. I agree, it does not look good. I wonder if I know them?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Latest report has the pair out of Jackson County

http://www.fox2detroit.com/news/local-news/213189443-story


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Hope they are found.


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

I saw a few minutes ago on some FB pages that they were found but deceased. Please pray for their families.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Bertslash said:


> I saw a few minutes ago on some FB pages that they were found but deceased. Please pray for their families.


What page, Phil?


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

craigrh13 said:


> What page, Phil?



"Michigan Duck/goose hunting trading post", if I remember correctly.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Damn, hopefully they find them. They have a good chance if they stayed with the boat and had life vests since water temperature is about 60 degrees. Wonder if they were layout shooting by strawberry island area and had motor problem and are sticking it out in marsh. Well guys remember to carry your phone in zip lock bag and waterproof radio.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

My mom just seen it on her FB as well that they were found dead.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Any details? Nothing on news yet.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Turns out they are from my area. Sad to hear.


----------



## k17evans (Feb 6, 2013)

Me and the crew layout hunted 2 miles out on St Clair as we pulled into the launch today the tow boat had the boat with know one with it. Tried getting a straight up answer from the guy on the where abouts of the guys but of course they gave very vague details.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Latest report:

CLAY TOWNSHIP, Mich. (WXYZ) - The bodies of two duck hunters who went missing near Lake St. Clair overnight have been recovered, according to the Macomb County Sheriff's Office.

According to deputies, 59-year-old Timothy Hughes and his 24-year-old son Daniel left their Jackson County home on Saturday to go hunting near Lake St. Clair. They were supposed to return on Saturday afternoon but never showed up.

Around 2 a.m. Sunday, Macomb County got a missing persons report, and began a multi-agency search with the U.S. Coast Guard, Canadian Coast Guard and St. Clair County Sheriff's Office.

On Sunday afternoon, their bodies were recovered in Canadian waters, about four miles from Seaway Island. Their boat was found in the same area.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sad stuff. Was it rough out there??


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Don't know but wind was bad.


----------



## k17evans (Feb 6, 2013)

craigrh13 said:


> Sad stuff. Was it rough out there??


We also hunted yesterday the bay between the Harly dnr lunch and Metro beach. Variable 19 mph west wind. Big waves where we were made for some rough conditions Imo there possibly should have been a small craft advisory set for yesterday. Very sad that this has happened


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

We have to be smart. Ours can be a very dangerous sport.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

very sad news,heart go out to the family


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

Guys another thing is their gear was not recovered. So if you are hunting out be on the lookout . If you get mother line rapped up in your motor you could be in the same boat .


----------



## chaz4ford (Dec 3, 2014)

They where found. Report says both bodies recovered in Canadian waters and same with boat if im not mistaken. They must of been on that side of lake. That can get rough crossing from metro. 
That's why we started dropping at harsens it's self if we hunt that area so we don't have to travel the big water and stay shallow. Worth the extra time going around bay. 
Grandpa always taught me to keep knife in hand when crossing big water so waders can be cut. 
Everyone have a safe rest of season and my prayers go to there family and friends.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

chaz4ford said:


> They where found. Report says both bodies recovered in Canadian waters and same with boat if im not mistaken. They must of been on that side of lake. That can get rough crossing from metro.
> That's why we started dropping at harsens it's self if we hunt that area so we don't have to travel the big water and stay shallow. Worth the extra time going around bay.
> Grandpa always taught me to keep knife in hand when crossing big water so waders can be cut.
> Everyone have a safe rest of season and my prayers go to there family and friends.


Where the search was going on there was nowhere to hunt. They probably swamped or capsized and drifted due south with the wind. The search was on a line with metro. They even had a C130 out


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Neoprene waders are very buoyant, even when filled with water. Most people who say they will drown you have never tried floating in them. I have. You're not swimming anywhere while wearing them but Michael Phelps isn't going to make it 100 yards in 40 degree water...


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Where the search was going on there was nowhere to hunt. They probably swamped or capsized and drifted due south with the wind. The search was on a line with metro. They even had a C130 out


Agree with you. Must have drifted there. No hunting in Canada more than 300 meters from shore/weeds. 4 miles from Seaway does not fit that regulation.

Sad deal all around.

Also, wind forecast on LSC was pretty much "spot on" all week. Thurs pm / Friday and Saturday were all supposed to be 15-25kts from the NNW, per Sailflow and Weather.com. We didn't hunt the big water because of it, or chase muskies.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Neoprene waders are very buoyant, even when filled with water. Most people who say they will drown you have never tried floating in them. I have. You're not swimming anywhere while wearing them but Michael Phelps isn't going to make it 100 yards in 40 degree water...


You can swim a little in neoprenes, even more so if there is a current to swim with. Neoprene waders are, in themselves, positive buoyant. The water that would fill that wader would be the same specific gravity as the water surrounding you, you will float. Not the best plan to be sure, but you will not be dragged down.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Still a good idea to have a knife. Rope in the prop sucks to unwind.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

No other report about what size boat or was it capsized. did they have life jackets on or engine trouble. Launching out of Metro, there is really no place to hunt from shore, maybe they had a boat blind or layout shooting. No layout boat found and with offshore wind, they would have been safe on west side. they probably crossed open water, boat capsized. they went out early Saturday morning, search started 2 am Sunday and bodies found 13 hours later. That is almost 30 hours, and they drifted about 10 miles if capsized right outside metro park. Hopefully, more reports come out and we may learn something about their misfortune. I wish we find a way to stop these accidents happening to duck hunter. 100 times more people go fishing thought the year but we do hear 100 more fatality. my thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## Bayport (Aug 29, 2009)

I is hard for me to understand why duck hunters do not wear life jackets. Ben hunting on Wildfowl Bay almost 40 years, ALways wore a life jacket. Stopped by two CO's in the middle grounds, they could not belive I wore a life jacket. There comment was about 98 percent of duck hunters do wear life jacket.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Bayport said:


> I is hard for me to understand why duck hunters do not wear life jackets. Ben hunting on Wildfowl Bay almost 40 years, ALways wore a life jacket. Stopped by two CO's in the middle grounds, they could not belive I wore a life jacket. There comment was about 98 percent of duck hunters do wear life jacket.


My dad was a stickler for float coats. I hated the tin man mobility. I use a CO2 charged vest now for layout. My normal spots are waist to neck deep tops-low risk.


----------



## BassKicker86 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers to the friends and family. It breaks my heart to hear about this news. Didn't know them but we In the hunting and fishing community are all friends! Be careful out there this fall and winter my fellow Michigan sportsman!!


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Just read this in Oakland Press website. Also, appears boat was not capsized and life vest were in the boat.

There was no apparent signs of foul play, said OSI Carleigh Long of the U.S. Coast Guard Sector Detroit.

A sheriff’s deputy could be seen examining the life vests of the men at the Marine Patrol, but it wasn’t immediately known if the men were wearing them. The case remains under investigation, according to Michalke.


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

Their boat was 20ft scott Pennington and was towing a lay boat .


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Was the layout ever found?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Tried to look up that tow boat, can't find any information on it.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Sad,my prayers to the love ones of these two men.


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

E


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

BIRD BARREL said:


> E



What is "E"?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

https://www.gofundme.com/hughes-family-2vud7jw?ssid=783387713&pos=5


----------

